# إقتراح لــ My Rock ..



## zama (12 يناير 2011)

مساء الخير ..

أقترح عمل خاصية الإشتراك بالبريد الإليكتروني بكل منتدي لكن يُفضل جعل إشتراك كل منتدي قاصر بذاته ..

(( اللي يكتب ميله بالشبابيات مثلاً تجيلة أخر مستجدات الوضع و هكذا ، برأيئ أنها هتكون أفضل ما نعمل الخاصية معممة للمنتدي ككل )) ..

لو موجودة أستأذنكم عرفوني فييييييييييييين ؟؟ 

==

في أستفسار بالمرة أكتبه هنا حتي لا أذهب للشكاوي ..

الإحالات و الدعوات أنا عندي 1 ، ترمز إلي أيه دي ؟؟ !! 

أنا مفيش حد دعاني أو حولني (( مش فاهمها )) ..

==

أشكرك لتعبك  ..


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2011)

الخاصة موجودة في المنتدى
من أعلى القسم المعني
أدوات المنتدى -> الإشتراك في هذا المنتدى 
بعدها تستطيع إختيار نوع الإشتراك، إن كان بريدي فوري ام يومي ام اسبوعي الخ.
بالنسبة للمشكلة، لم افهم في اي مكان تظهر، يا حبذا لو صورة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## zama (12 يناير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الخاصة موجودة في المنتدى
> من أعلى القسم المعني
> أدوات المنتدى -> الإشتراك في هذا المنتدى
> بعدها تستطيع إختيار نوع الإشتراك، إن كان بريدي فوري ام يومي ام اسبوعي الخ.
> ...









ترمز لأيه بالظبط ؟؟ !!


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2011)

الرقم يرمز الى أنك دعوت شخص للمنتدى. قد تكون صحيحة و قد لا تكون، فهذه معلومة يدخلها العضو عند تسجيله و تحسب لك نقطة عند تسجيل كل عضوة أدخل اسمك في حقل الدعوات عند تسجيله.


----------



## zama (12 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> الرقم يرمز الى أنك دعوت شخص للمنتدى. قد تكون صحيحة و قد لا تكون، فهذه معلومة يدخلها العضو عند تسجيله و تحسب لك نقطة عند تسجيل كل عضوة أدخل اسمك في حقل الدعوات عند تسجيله.



مين بئا اللي بيكتب أسمي ، يعني للعلم بالشئ ؟؟ 

أنا مش فاكر *بصراحة* أني دعيت حد ..


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> مين بئا اللي بيكتب أسمي ، يعني للعلم بالشئ ؟؟
> 
> أنا مش فاكر *بصراحة* أني دعيت حد ..



العضو الجديد يدخل إسم العضوية في حقل الدعوات عند التسجيل.
قد تكون نسيت او قد يكون خطأ من عضو.


----------



## zama (12 يناير 2011)

مـُـتشكر جداً لتعبك  ..


----------

